# Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert



## INU.ID (14. Januar 2020)

*Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

*Wer einen 100Mbit DSL-Zugang mit 40MBit Upload hat: Bitte mal einen Screenshot vom Spektrum aus der FritzBox posten, mit min. und max. Werten (so wie hier zu sehen), und wenn es geht noch einen Screenshot von "Ausgehandelte Verbindungseigenschaften" (wie hier im Beitrag zu sehen). Danke *

Hallo.

Ich habe aktuell einen 100Mbit-Anschluß mit normalerweise 40Mbit im Upload. Diese Bandbreite habe ich seit ca. 2 Jahren, ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Vor ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich um 3Uhr morgens einen außerplanmäßigen Disconnect (keine Zwangstrennung!). Anschließend betrug die Geschwindigkeit meines Anschlusses laut FritzBox nur noch ca. 88Mbit im Download und ~30Mbit im Upload. Ich hab natürlich sofort bei 1und1 angerufen, dort wusste man aber auch nicht was passiert ist. Man schlug einen Port-Reset vor, und danach lief wieder alles.

Einige Tage später der gleiche Käse, wieder um 3Uhr morgens. Wieder bei 1und1 angerufen, wieder wusste man nicht was passiert ist. Wieder ein Port-Reset, diesmal keine Besserung. Ein paar Tage später wieder angerufen, man wusste immer noch nicht was passiert war, aber man wollte es der Technik weitergeben, die mich dann im laufe des Tages anrufen wollte.

Das ist jetzt wieder ca. 1 Woche her, und nichts passierte. Auch kein Anruf. Dann hab ich gerade eben wieder 1und1 angerufen, und hatte da eine sehr unfreundliche Dame am Hörer. Sie konnte zwar nicht sagen was genau passiert ist, aber spekulierte über potentielle Möglichkeiten. Unter anderem die Leitungsqualität. Ich habe ihr dann mehrfach versucht zu erklären, dass die zumindest bzgl meiner Leitung nicht das Problem sein könne, weil nicht nur die von der FB angegebene Leitungskapazität nach wie vor über 40Mbit liegt, und ich auch in der ganzen Zeit kein einziges Problem mit meinem Anschluß hatte (= 0 außerplanmäßige Discos).

Irgendwann war mir das zu blöd, weil sie einfach immer nur spekulative Antworten hatte, und ich habe das Gespräch beendet. Jetzt weiß ich aber nach wie vor nicht warum mein Upload künstlich ausgebremst wird, noch wie lange (für "immer"?) dieser Zustand anhalten soll.

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Problem. Aktuell verbunden mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DSLAM bzw. Leitungskapazität und aktuelle Datenrate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Internetz habe ich einen quasi identischen Fall gefunden: DSLAM Datenrate Max von gestern auf heute um 10MBit runter? (1und1 100/40)


In dem Zusammenhang taucht auch immer wieder "*Dynamic Line Management*" auf.


> So, hier mal ein Versuch alle Informationionen zum Thema DLM zu buendeln.
> 
> Einleitung:
> Eine Reihe von Nutzer haben hier und in anderen Foren berichtet, dass  bei Ihren VDSL-Leitungen plötzlich die maximalen Grenzen im Vergleich  zum "normalen" Ausgangszustand abgesenkt wurden, z.B. von 109.NNN Mbps  auf exakt 100 Mbs oder noch geringer. Die Reaktion von Telekom  Mitarbeitern im Telekom-Hilft Team und auf der Telekom Support Community  deuten an, dass es sich dabei nicht um Fehler handelt sondern um ein  bewusstes Eingreifen in die Leitungsparameter wohl mit dem Ziel die  Leitung zu stabilisieren (wobei möglicherweise diese Stabilisierung fuer  ein ganzes Kabel-Bündel durchgeführt wird, so dass auch solche  Leitungen betroffen sein können, die selber gar keine  Stabilitätsprobleme gezeigt haben). Es fehlt jedoch an wirklich  belastbaren Aussagen zur Funktionsweise und zu den Schwellenwerten deren  Unter- oder Überschreiten solche Eingriffe auslösen (und genau dieses  Problem sollte dieser Thread behandeln).
> ...



Quelle: DLM Thread - Dynamic Line Management


Da man bei 1und1 scheinbar selbst keine Ahnung hat, und auch entweder nicht Willens ist sich die Antwort von der Telekom geben zu lassen, oder man sie von der Telekom nicht bekommt - woher bekomme ich eine Antwort?

*Warum wurde meine Leitung gedrosselt? Und ist diese Drosselung temporär oder dauerhaft?*

Von den Werten auf den Screenshots her sollte meine Leitung bzw. deren Werte doch nicht der Grund für die Drossel sein, oder?

Und laut 1und1 könnte man die Frage [warum gedrosselt wurde] angeblich auch nur vor Ort (am Verteiler bei mir ums Eck) beantworten, und nicht aus der Distanz. Und auch die Telekom müsste dafür vor Ort sein. Kann das stimmen? Kann die Telekom nicht per Fernabfrage erkennen, warum der DSLAM Leitungen drosselt? Bzw. ob ein DLM-Eingriff vorliegt?

Ich bin mittlerweile schon etwas genervt, weil es immerhin eine Drosselung des Uploads um fast 22% sind. Und natürlich ist bei 1und1 alles bis zu Minus 25% noch im grünen Bereich, und als "normal" anzusehen. 



Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## NBLamberg (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*

Das erstaunt mich, weil von der Telekom bin ich das gewöhnt und dort lag weder Brutto noch Netto die volle Geschwindigkeit beim Upload an. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich zu 1&1 gewechselt und seit dem habe ich Down- und Upload die volle Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe eine 7490 und hatte bei der Telekom nur 100 gebucht aber eine Downloadrate von fast 14 MByte die Sekunde. Kann mir einer mal erklären wie ich mehr als 100 bekommen kann Netto, wenn die Fritzbox maximal nur 100 kann?


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (14. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mal testweise auf einen vorigen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt zurückgreifen um auszuschliessen das ein Windows-, Browser- oder Treiberupdate mit verursachen könnte.

Vielleicht zuerst mal gegentesten mit Handy, Tablet oder Linux oder Apple-OS...


----------



## INU.ID (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*

Sowas kann man denke ich ausschließen, weil das "Problem" ja unabhängig vom PC existiert. Das Problem besteht zwischen dem Router (FritzBox 7560) und dem DSLAM. Bzw. wird die DSLAM-Datenrate alleine vom DLSAM definiert. Die Frage ist nur warum er mir von jetzt auf gleich ~22% weniger Upload-Bandbreite gibt, und ob seine Drosselung jetzt dauerhaft so bleibt.


----------



## almfeg (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*

Kenn ich von der Telekom.

Leitung war immer Stabil, es waren aber immer ein paar wenige Fehler in der Fritzbox unter DSL-Info zu sehen (allerdings war die Menge immer im geringen 10er bereich)
Irgendwann mal gabs Nachts einen Disconnect und die die Neue Synchronisation zeigte eine etwas geringe Datenrate im Down- und Upload.

Bei mir hieß es von der Telekom das sie selbst nichts daran ändern können, sondern  das DLM völlig automatisch läuft - habs also dabei belassen und beobachtet.
In den folgenden Wochen kam es alle paar Nächte immer wieder zu neuen Synchronisationen, mal mit höheren dann wieder mit niedrigeren Datenraten immer im Bereich von wenigen Mbit. 
(Ausgangswert war 225/42 und ging runter bis auf 204/32) - ungefähre angaben.
Dabei hat auch der Fehlzähler recht stark geschwankt. Das ganze hat sich nach geschätzten 8-10 Wochen wieder normalisiert und es gibt seit einiger Zeit keine neuen Disconnects.

In einem anderen Forum hatte ich mal gelesen das es durchaus mehrere Wochen dauern kann bis du wieder im Profil hochgestuft wirst. Wann genau kann wohl niemand sagen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang taucht auch immer wieder "*Dynamic Line Management*" auf.


Aha... Das würde das derzeitige verhalten meiner DSL-leitung erklären.
Ich hab mittlerweile auch vectoring, welches bei mir 50 mbit bringen könnte, wenn ich bei der tkom und nicht bei easybell und meine leitung ohne störung wäre. (da ist in einem verbinder auf der strecke zur zeit wasser drin) Na jedenfalls lag die ursprüngliche max. dslam-datenrate bei ca. 107 mbit, ging nach einem großen haufen neu-syncronisierungen auf 29 mbit runter und hat sich heute früh um 3 auf 32 mbit syncronisiert. Mal sehen wie es morgen ausschaut... (ich bin derzeit bei 25 mbit gedrosselt)
Wie schaut eigentlich dein spektrum aus? (min und max mit einblenden)


NBLamberg schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal erklären wie ich mehr als 100 bekommen kann Netto, wenn die Fritzbox maximal nur 100 kann?


Die macht jetzt nicht bei strich 100 mbit zu. Sie verkraftet halt die 100 mbit und wenn die leitung noch etwas schneller syncronisiert (vectoring), dann auch mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



almfeg schrieb:


> Dabei hat auch der Fehlzähler recht stark geschwankt.


Der wurde beim Reset der FritzBox ja leider ebenfalls auf 0 gesetzt, daher weiß ich nicht welche Werte da vorher standen. Einmal hab ich da unten irgendwo maus dem Augenwinkel eine 3 gesehen, mehr weiß ich nicht mehr. ^^

Ich kann nur mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es quasi keine Störungen durch außerplanmäßige Reconnects gab. Und ich dachte das wäre ausschlaggebend für alle Eingriffe seitens ISP in der Richtung - zumal man in der FritzBox ja sogar spezielle Einstellungen vornehmen kann, um die Geschwindigkeit zur Steigerung der Stabilität reduzieren zu können. Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass die Werte meiner Leitung tadellos sind - es gab ja auch 1,5-2 Jahre keine Probleme mit der 40Mbit Upload-Geschwindigkeit.

Inwiefern meine Leitung wegen der Stabilität anderer Leitungen [vom Dynamic Line Management] gedrosselt wurde, kann ich natürlich gar nicht erkennen.

Es nervt einfach dass der Support mir keine eindeutige Antwort geben kann, warum genau der DSLAM die Datenrate gedrosselt hat.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie schaut eigentlich dein spektrum aus? (min und max mit einblenden)


Meiner laienhaften Meinung nach sehr stabil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> laienhaften Meinung nach sehr stabil


Stabil vieleicht,.. i.o. aber nicht. Am linken ende, so bis träger 256, fehlt es doch erheblich. Die träger sollten dort mindestens so belegt sein wie bei ADSL2+ und entsprechend fehlt dir an der stelle der up- und download. Leider hab ich kein bild vom spektrum gemacht, als meine leitung noch i.o. war und im netz gibts nur bilder wo die leitung auch nicht ganz astrein ist.
Dazu weist dein spektrum einen ganz schönen "sägezahn" auf. Das kann allerdings am übersprechen im bündel liegen. Bei mir ist das halbwegs glatt und schaut momentan so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist übrigens schön zu sehen, das die unteren frequenzen regelrecht ab saufen (das darf man bei meiner leitung derzeit wörtlich nehmen) und die oberen frequenzen nicht so sehr davon betroffen sind.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stabil vieleicht,.. i.o. aber nicht. Am linken ende, so bis träger 256, fehlt es doch erheblich. ... Dazu weist dein spektrum einen ganz schönen "sägezahn" auf.



Du sprichst aber von meinem Downstream, oder? Hier liegt die Leitungskapazität trotzdem noch bei ~140Mbit. Und ich bekomme hier ja vom DSLAM noch 116.000kbit/s, und von 1&1 eine Bandbreite von 102,6Mbit.

Ich habe ja ~22% Verlust bei meinem Upload, also dem grünen Spektrum, und da kann ich keinen Sägezahn erkennen. Oder deute ich das Spektrum falsch?



Edit: Aber gehen wir mal davon aus dass die Signalqualität meiner Leitung der Auslöser ist - woran liegt das? Wenn die Leitung 2 Jahre lang einwandfrei lief, und ja auch bis zum Schluß keine Probleme gemacht hat - was kann die Werte soweit verschlechtert haben, dass der DSLAM bzwl. DLM die Bandbreite reduziert?

Eher mein Kabel? Oder eher doch das Zusammenspiel mit den anderen Leitungen? Wobei, dann müsste ich die Tage ja nur mal bei meinen Nachbarn fragen, ob die auch 100Mbit/40Mbit Internetz gebucht haben, und ob deren Leitung auch irgendwo gedrosselt wurde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du sprichst aber von meinem Downstream, oder?


Eher im allgemeinen. Das grüne häufchen elend ganz links gehört übrigens auch noch zu deinem upload, auch wenn es nicht viel ist. Zudem ist der mini-bereich meist voll belegt, wenn alles normal ist. 
Und meine theorie zu dem ganzen:
Wenn es sowas wie "DLM" gibt, dann bremst es vermutlich nicht nur den bereich an trägern der fehlerhaft ist, sondern das ganze spektrum. (mehr oder weniger dezent->im ganz rechten grünen bereich scheint dir auch etwas zu fehlen obwohl der i.o. aus sieht)


> Edit: Aber gehen wir mal davon aus dass die Signalqualität meiner Leitung der Auslöser ist - woran liegt das?Wenn die Leitung 2 Jahre lang einwandfrei lief, und ja auch bis zum Schluß keine Probleme gemacht hat - was kann die Werte soweit verschlechtert haben, dass der DSLAM bzwl. DLM die Bandbreite reduziert?


Schlechte kontakt-stellen, wasser in den abzweigen unter der straße, APL fängt an zu rosten usw.
Unsere leitung wurde 1990 gebaut und lief über 20 jahre ohne probleme. In den letzten jahren gehen diese allerdings los, weil die abzweige z.T. nicht richtig versiegelt wurden. Dazu scheinen die techniker auch keine fett-gefüllten scotchlock-verbinder zu nehmen...


> Eher mein Kabel? Oder eher doch das Zusammenspiel mit den anderen Leitungen? Wobei, dann müsste ich die Tage ja nur mal bei meinen Nachbarn fragen, ob die auch 100Mbit/40Mbit Internetz gebucht haben, und ob deren Leitung auch irgendwo gedrosselt wurde.


Wo das problem liegt lässt sich ohne messung der leitung nicht bestimmen. Und selbst die tkom-techniker haben da so ihre schwierigkeiten. Ein richtiges ergebniss liefert erst der bau-trupp und der kommt erst, wenn die leitung fast platt ist.
Deshalb bin ich ganz froh hier noch einen analogen telefon-anschluß zu haben. Der ist immer das erste was ausfällt.  (man glaubt ja nicht wie robust so eine DSL-verbindung ist )


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *Warum wurde meine Leitung gedrosselt? Und ist diese Drosselung temporär oder dauerhaft?*



Ich bin echt mal gespannt was bei dir da Sache ist. Hab auch eine 100er Leitung (allerdings von Vodafone, aber eben auch über Telekom) und hab (seit sie korrekt funktioniert^^) noch nie die vollen 40MBit Upload gehabt. Download hingegen synchronisiert sich immer höher, bin jetzt schon bei 116MBit angekommen 
Vielleicht kann ich dann ja auch mal Pöbeln, wenn es bei dir eine Lösung gibt. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Am linken ende, so bis träger 256, fehlt es doch erheblich.



Glaube bei meinem Spektrum fallen dir die Augen raus wenn du nach links schaust


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo das problem liegt lässt sich ohne messung der leitung nicht bestimmen.



Also hat die Angabe zur Leitungskapazität in der FritzBox gar nichts zu sagen? Denn dort hat sich ja nach wie vor nichts geändert. Weder bei der Angabe zum Download, noch bei dem Wert zum Upload. Und es war ja die ganze Zeit so, dass die Kapazität beim Upload sagen wir man 42.000kbit/s war, und der DSLAM mir >40.000kbit/s gegeben hat.

Und es gibt auch nicht irgendwie langsam runter, sondern die eine Nacht um 3Uhr direkt von ~41.000kbit/s auf Anfangs ~28-30Mbit, dann hat man mir den Port zurückgesetzt, es gibt wieder auf die normale Geschwindigkeit hoch - und ein paar Tage später ging es wieder nachts um 3Uhr auf die aktuellen 31,3MBit runter. Wie gesagt, ich hatte vorher nie Probleme mit Down- oder Uploads (und ich hab tlw. über viele Stunden am Stück Videos auf YouTube hochgeladen), hatte nie außerplanmäßige Disconnects, oder irgendwelche Fehler bei der Nutzung des Anschlusses. 

Und ein wenig seltsam finde ich auch, dass die Grenze ab der die Geschwindigkeit lauf ISP nicht mehr im grünen Bereich ist (und ab wo sie die Grundgebühr reduzieren müssen) bei Minus 25% liegt, und mein Upload um ca. 22% gedrosselt wurde. Wie gesagt, bei grob gleich gebliebener Leitungskapazität (aktuell 41.500kbit/s).

Aber gut, dann muß ich mal sehen was ich jetzt mache. Der Techniker der mir nach meinem Einzug die Dose gesetzt, und die Leitung ausgemessen hatte (da waren alle Werte noch absolut Top, wie er immer wieder gesagt hatte), hatte mir damals sein Kärtchen gegeben, und gemeint bei Problemen kann ich ihn gerne kontaktieren. Wenn ich die Karte noch finde, dann frag ich mal ob er kommen und nochmal schauen kann.

Bei 1und1 wird man, wie gesagt, erst dann einen Techniker schicken, wenn ich statt 31,3MBit nur noch 30MBit oder weniger habe. Und als Kunde von 1und1 vermute ich, brauche ich bei der Telekom erst gar nicht anrufen (was ich vielleicht aber trotzdem mal versuche... die waren in der Vergangenheit, bei DSL-Problemen an meinem vorletzten Wohnsitz, immer super freundlich - obwohl ich da auch bei 1u1 war).

Schon nervig irgendwie. Um über 20% im Upload gedrosselt, und keiner kann einem "offiziell" sagen warum, oder wie lange. 


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Glaube bei meinem Spektrum fallen dir die Augen raus wenn du nach links schaust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Poste  doch mal einen Screenshot von deinen "Ausgehandelte  Verbindungseigenschaften" (siehe mein Startbeitrag) und von deinem  Spektrum. Und wieviel Upload hast du denn eigentlich bei deiner 100Mbit-Leitung?


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*

So sieht das bei mir aus. Also wunderschön auf der linken Seite 
Bei mir sind ebenfalls 40MBit Up vorgesehen, mit momentan 37 bin ich aber eig auch ganz zufrieden. "Gestartet" hab ich auch mit 33/34.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also hat die Angabe zur Leitungskapazität in der FritzBox gar nichts zu sagen?


Das ist nur eine berechnung der fritzbox. Wenn alles i.o. ist, dann kommt die auch halbwegs hin. Es ist nur die frage, ob die gegenstelle das genau so sieht. Außerdem stellt sich mir langsam die frage, ob da nicht die anderen leitungen im bündel, dank vectoring, mit rein spielen. (vectoring soll ja das übersprechen verringern)
Bei mir geht es übrigens wieder stetig nach oben. Bin jetzt bei 35 mbit im download. Nur der upload ist immer noch auf 5 mbit begrenzt...


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir aus. Also wunderschön auf der linken Seite
> Bei mir sind ebenfalls 40MBit Up vorgesehen, mit momentan 37 bin ich aber eig auch ganz zufrieden. "Gestartet" hab ich auch mit 33/34.



DSLAM Max: Da haben wir beide exakt 116800.

Leitungskapazität: Du 120.000 + 40.010 - Ich 140.000 + 40.700
Datenrate: Du 116.798 + 36.999 - Ich 116.797 + 31.999

Ich habe bei den Kapazitäten gleiche oder bessere Werte, aber du hast die höhere Datenrate. 

Impulsstörungsschutz ist bei dir Empfang 35 und Senden 45, bei mir 75 und 45. Keine Ahnung was jetzt besser ist, aber ich denke hier ist höher = besser.

Störabstandsmarge hast du 7 und 10, und ich 12 und 15. Auch hier sollte höher = besser bedeuten. Leitungsdämpfung hast du 15+13 und ich 7+6 - auch hier sollte niedriger = besser bedeuten. Denn bei dir ist die geschätzte Leitungslänge 289 Meter, und bei mir 108 Meter. Und das Spektrum sieht mMn bei dir auch nicht wirklich besser aus. Also bin ich jetzt erstmal wieder "frohen Mutes", dass die Datenrate bei mir auch wieder steigt, wenn ich doch augenscheinlich eine zumindest minimal bessere Leitung habe als du - und du aktuell wieder bei fast 37Mbit im Upload bist. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem stellt sich mir langsam die  frage, ob da nicht die anderen leitungen im bündel, dank vectoring, mit  rein spielen.


Genau deswegen wollte ich ja eine Antwort von 1und1 haben. Denn wie ich  meine gelesen zu haben greift das "Dynamic Line Management" ja auch  genau dann ein - wenn das Drosseln bestimmter Leitungen die Werte auf  anderen Leitungen verbessert. Stichwort Übersprechen/Überspringen.

Dann wäre zumindest das Risiko  höher, dass die reduzierte Bandbreite meines Uploads zumindest erstmal  nicht mehr gesteigert wird.


----------



## SaPass (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und laut 1und1 könnte man die Frage [warum gedrosselt wurde] angeblich auch nur vor Ort (am Verteiler bei mir ums Eck) beantworten, und nicht aus der Distanz. Und auch die Telekom müsste dafür vor Ort sein. Kann das stimmen? Kann die Telekom nicht per Fernabfrage erkennen, warum der DSLAM Leitungen drosselt? Bzw. ob ein DLM-Eingriff vorliegt?



Ich möchte dir kurz von meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit dem Thema berichten. Ich denke, das könnte eventuell bei der Klärung deiner Frage helfen. Ich bin 1&1 Kunde und hatte vor einigen Jahren häufige Ausfälle zu beklagen. Also kam ein Telekomtechniker, um sich das Problem anzusehen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es nur ein Wackelkontakt war. Nachdem er das Problem behoben hatte und ich im Router schaute, welche Leitungsgeschwindigkeit bei mir ankommt, stellte ich fest, dass es nun weniger ist und fragte ihn nach dem Grund. "Sie hingen aus Versehen an einem Port für Telekomkunden. Der ist natürlich schneller gewesen. Das ist nun alles korrekt."


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und das Spektrum sieht mMn bei dir auch nicht wirklich besser aus. (



Nee, hab ich ja gesagt. Auf die linke Seite schaut man besser nicht 
Was wohl möglich wäre, wenns da auch gut aussehen würde 

Kurzes googlen hat mir ergeben, deine Annahmen mit kleiner/größer besser stimmen. Da wird deine bestimmt auch irgendwann wieder Lust auf mehr Speed haben 
Leitungslänge ist btw bei mir zu hoch. Das Ding steht vllt 200m weit weg. Außer die Verkabelung verläuft hier sehr kreativ oder das Kabel im Haus simuliert aufgrund erstklassiger Güte ein paar Meter mehr


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*

Info für alle die aufeinmal gedrosseltes Internet haben. Wie schon vom TE im Anfangsbeitrag verlinkt liegt das am DLM alias ASSIA. Das System bewertet ständig die Leitung und soll jenachdem wie die Leitung gerade läuft eingreifen um Störungen der Leitung zu vermeiden. Leider drosselt das System auch mal willkürlich ohne Grund den Anschluss. Dieses ist bei der Telekom auch bekannt und schon in der Klärung sowas zu vermeiden. Quelle hab ich vom onlinekosten Forum, bin da relativ aktiv und verfolge den Kram länger schon mit. Mein Anschluss wurde ebenfalls im Upload auf 32 Mbit/s gedeckelt, nach 4 Wochen auf 37 Mbit/s wieder angehoben.

Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass sobald das DLM Profil automatisiert geschaltet wird, kein Zugriff vom Technikteam mehr erfolgen kann. Sprich es muss tatsächlich so lange gewartet werden, bis das System wieder das komplette Profil freigibt. Falls ihr irgendwelche Umbaumaßnahmen machen müsst, wo der Router ab muss, lasst ihn für mindestens 15-20 Min vom Netz! Alles was kürzer die Verbindung neu aufbaut, kann DLM als Fehlfunktion Werten und drosselt die Profile runter!

Ist halt noch sehr unausgereift die ganze Sache. Es gibt Anbieter wo man das DLM deaktivieren lassen kann, soll u.A bei 1und1 über das Forum gehen. Die normale Hotline hat keine Ahnung  Bei der Telekom direkt, auch wenn die anderen Provider ja mehr oder weniger die Leitung der Telekom nutzen, schaltet DLM nicht ab! Auch schon über Vitamin B probieren lassen, keine Chance

Und ja, die Profile werden immer zwischen 3-5 Uhr nachts gedrosselt, da dieses das Wartungszeitraum ist


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe einen 250iger Anschluss.
Kommen aber nur 200 ca. an. 

Vor 1 Jahr hatte ich noch einen 100mbit Anschluss. 
Da hatte ich ständig auch das gleiche Problem, dass der Anschluss ständig disconnected hatte und dann mit 32mbit upload synchronisiert. Download war damals auch bei 90mbit dann. 

Lösung war damals, einfach warten. 
Das Problem loeste sich nach ca. 2 Wochen von alleine. Dann blieb die Verbindung auch stabil.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast noch das überprovisioniert 175er Profil, derzeit kann man wohl nicht direkt auf 250 Upgraden. Musst das manuell noch mal anschubsen, über den Link kann man laut OK-Forum das neue 250er Profil "anschubsen": SVDSL 250

Sollte 0,00€ anzeigen bzw am Ende wenn man das bestellt, da du ja bereits den XL Tarif hast. So wie das aber aussieht, läuft deine Leitung eh schon am Limit (SNR Down 5dB). Glaub da kannste glücklich sein überhaupt 200 Mbit/s zu haben


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Du hast noch das überprovisioniert 175er Profil, derzeit kann man wohl nicht direkt auf 250 Upgraden. Musst das manuell noch mal anschubsen, über den Link kann man laut OK-Forum das neue 250er Profil "anschubsen": SVDSL 250
> 
> Sollte 0,00€ anzeigen bzw am Ende wenn man das bestellt, da du ja bereits den XL Tarif hast. So wie das aber aussieht, läuft deine Leitung eh schon am Limit (SNR Down 5dB). Glaub da kannste glücklich sein überhaupt 200 Mbit/s zu haben



Bin ich auch. Die war erst auf 175 gebucht und dann war 250ig buchbar, habe ich dann auch gebucht und das aus dem Screenshot kommt jetzt an. 

Bin hoch zufrieden mit der Leitung.
Die 200 down reichen fuer alles, 
Die 40 up sind auch ganz cool


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Es gibt Anbieter wo man das DLM deaktivieren lassen kann, soll u.A bei 1und1 über das Forum gehen. Die normale Hotline hat keine Ahnung


Wobei es bei der Hotline auch drauf ankommt wen man dran hat. Ich hatte zumindest immer sehr freundliche und bemühte Mitarbeiter dran, aber Frau S. vom letzten Gespräch, die ihrer Meinung nach Technikerin auf "höchster Ebene" war, und über der es keine technischen Instanzen mehr gibt, war weder in der Lage meine Frage klar und deutlich zu beantworten (es kamen immer nur spekulative Antworten/Vermutungen), noch war sie auch nur ansatzweise freundlich. Aber gut, sowas kann einem bei jeder Hotline passieren.

Wenn du den Link zum Thread (?) im 1u1-Forum hast, oder mal über ihn stolperst, kannst du ihn gerne hier posten. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht DLM für meine Leitung zu deaktivieren, würde ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme, und hätte zur Not ja immer noch die "Stabilität <=> Geschwindigkeit" Funktion der FritzBox, um die Bandbreite zugunsten der Stabilität zu drosseln/reduzieren.

Ich wäre, wie gesagt, ja schon zufrieden, wenn ich wüsste ob DLM wegen meiner Leitung eingegriffen hat, oder um die Werte anderer Leitungen zu verbessern.


----------



## royaldoom3 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere Uploadgeschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate von ~42.000 auf 32.000 runter*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn du den Link zum Thread (?) im 1u1-Forum hast, oder mal über ihn stolperst, kannst du ihn gerne hier posten.
> 
> Ich wäre, wie gesagt, ja schon zufrieden, wenn ich wüsste ob DLM wegen meiner Leitung eingegriffen hat, oder um die Werte anderer Leitungen zu verbessern.




Sollte eigt reichen, einen eigenen Thread im Technikbereich bzw "Störung" wenn es da den Bereich gibt im 1u1 Forum zu öffnen, Problem schildern mit DLM ohne Grund die Leitung gedrosselt hat und du über gewisse Quellen gehört hast, dass man über das nette Forum hier bei 1und1 DLM deaktivieren lassen kann und fragst ganz nett nach ob die das auf deiner Leitung machen könnten, da du eine stabile Leitung hast mit genug SNR Wert in Down/Up. Postest den Screenshot der DSL Werten mit rein. Dann sehen die das ja, Bis 6dB in beiden Richtung ist die Leitung absolut stabil, wenn keine mechanischen Einflüsse wie Wasserschaden etc in der Leitung sind  Und du bist da ja sehr weit drüber

Warum DLM greift, wobei die Leitung normalerweise Top ist weiß niemand. Wie schon geschrieben ist das System noch nicht ganz ausgereift und die Telekom feilt schon an der Verbesserung. Wie man ein DLM Profil erkennt, meist an den glatten Werten, bei dir in dem Fall die 32000 kbit/s im Upload. Der Download ist von DLM nicht gedrosselt und du hast sogar das größte Profil welches man bei der 100k Leitung kriegen kann mit 116 Mbit/s Down und das sogar bei einem Rest-SNR von 12 dB. Lass dich von der Leitungskapazität nicht beirren. die 140 Mbit/s werden nur im Bereich des 17 Mhz Spektrum von der normalen Vectoring Technik so ausgelesen (Profil 17a). Wenn du auf 175/250 Mbit/s Profil upgradest, wirste auf 35 Mhz (Profil 35b) hochgestuft und dann erhöht sich natürlich die Leitungskapazität da mehr Spektrum genutzt wird.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

Das habe ich bisher gefunden das DLM angeht ...
DLM Thread - Dynamic Line Management - Seite 275 - onlinekosten.de Forum
Post: "Also ich kann es auch nur bestätigen, 1und1 schaltet DLM auf Wunsch ab wen man davon betroffen ist. War auch bei mir der Fall, nach 10 Tagen war DLM auf meiner Leitung deaktiviert, und ich hatte wieder den vollen Speed ohne drossel."


----------



## INU.ID (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

Kurzes Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ES GEHT VORWÄRTS!!!111 

Gerade wieder den 3 Uhr DSLAM-DLM-Disconnect gehabt (glaub ich zumindest, denn ich war gerade parallel am basteln, und hab um 3:15Uhr lediglich gesehen dass der Router immer noch synchronisiert/trainiert), und anschließend gabs direkt mal 5MBit mehr im Upload - von ~32.000kbit/s auf ~37.000kbit/s.

Trotzdem traurig, dass die Jungs und Mädels von 1&1 mir einfach nicht sagen konnten und können, was genau da los war. Also weder ob es der DLM war der eingegriffen hat, noch warum er/irgendwer eingegriffen hat.

Wie dem auch sei, was auch immer passiert ist, es scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Ich hoffe die letzten Mbit werden in Kürze auch noch dazukommen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

DLM regelt automatisch hoch wenn das System meint die Leitung läuft fehlerfrei. Nächster Step ist dann Vollsync im Upload. Kann aber 1-4 wochen dauern  Was hatten die im 1&1 Forum bzgl des deaktivieren von DLM gesagt? Weil abgeschaltet ist es ja noch nicht, sonst hättest du ja bereits Vollsync


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

Ich war noch gar nicht im Forum von 1&1...  (ich wollte erstmal abwarten was passiert, bzw. ob das DLM mich wieder hochstuft)


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> ES GEHT VORWÄRTS!!!111



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt fehlt dir nur noch 1 kbit/s mehr im Download und wir sind exakt gleich 
Bis auf den Unterschied der Fehler. Mein Counter steht da mittlerweile bei 11k 
Bei CRC 0,29 pro Minute. Da musst doch endlich mal mit anfangen


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

Komisch ist schon das wir ähnliche Werte haben, also scheint es so das sie uns jeden wahrscheinlich weniger geben damit sie eine volle Leitung wieder zusammen bekommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Download hat sich bei mir im Grunde seit ich diese Leitung habe nicht geändert.
Aber der Uplaod war schon mal bis fast 39 Mbps besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bin dennoch mit dem Anschluss zufrieden, könnte schlechter sein.
Bin aber bei Vodafone mit meinem VDSL Anschluss und die nutzen ja auch die Telekom Leitung.


----------



## royaldoom3 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Nachts um 3Uhr Disconnect, anschließend ~22% niedrigere DSL-Geschwindigkeit - DSLAM-Datenrate plötzlich reduziert*

@IICARUS

Laut Speedtest biste im Download wohl durch BNG gedrosselt trotz dem großen 116 Mbit/s Profil. Wenn man die 98 Mbps umrechnet kommste auf um die 103 Mbit/s.


----------

